
All the Dumb Things RIM's CEOs Said While Apple and Android Ate Their Lunch - coloneltcb
http://www.businessinsider.com/rim-ceo-quotes-2011-9?op=1
======
bookwormAT
I'm not sure it is dumb if a company spokesman says something in favor of his
companies current situation.

If you are famous for your hardware keyboard then of course you say anything
that favors hardware keyboards.

If you just released a computer with 640kb RAM, then of course you say that
this is enough for everybody.

Steve Jobs famously said the kindle would flop because "people don't read
anymore"

------
k__
All of my Android phones, but the Ascend Mate I use now, had a hardware
keyboard. It's just was nicer to type and didn't obscure the screen. So I can
understand the statements about touchscreen-keyboards.

